# Citytrial



## crazy-spy (26. April 2003)

Moin!

Also bin gerade mitten in der Umrüstung, d.h. neuer LRS, Felgenbremsen, anderer Satte, andere Gabel und vorraussichtlich Ende Mail wird Geld fürn neuen Frame da sein  Dann ists nen richtger Citytrialer 

Welchen Frame könnt ihr mir ans herz legen, net zu teuer.... hab mich bischen in den Echo Urban verguckt  Gehts eig. noch ne ecke günsitiger und trotzdem stabil??? 

Danke *naarf*


----------



## Kohlwheelz (26. April 2003)

Ich würd nen Planet X nehmen, weiss jetzt ned warum aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying sash (26. April 2003)

ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir ein planet x new jack flash zukaufen...


----------



## crazy-spy (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Ich würd nen Planet X nehmen, weiss jetzt ned warum aber... *



Goil isser ja.... aber wo bekommen?!? 
Stimmt es, dass in Holland, Maastricht oder Heerlen, nen Dealer ist??? Hab ich mal gehört, für mich wäre es super, da Aachen mitm Auto nur ca. ne halbe Std. davon entfernt ist


----------



## Pissnelke (27. April 2003)

in unter 2 stunden wärste bei  bike2build
da würd ich dann aber mehr kohle mitnehmen als nur fürn rahmen


----------



## crazy-spy (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von magicman _
> *in unter 2 stunden wärste bei  bike2build
> da würd ich dann aber mehr kohle mitnehmen als nur fürn rahmen  *



mmh, in welcher Ciddy istn bike2build?
Hab selbst kein eigenes Auto bzw. Lappen, kommt erst noch 
Müsste also einen "dummen" finden, der sich mit mir aufn Weg macht, am besten biker  Könnt evtl. klappen 

Was meinste mit mehr geld mitnehmen?
Ist der so billisch und hat gute Schnäppchen oder was?!?! Weisst zufällig was der Jack Flash dort koscht?


----------



## flying sash (27. April 2003)

der new jack flash kostet 560eusen bei onewaybike


----------



## flying sash (27. April 2003)

bei bike2build kostet er 545eusen
http://www.bike2build.com/toonartikel.php?id=3161


----------



## biker ben (27. April 2003)

oja da hätte ich doch erstmal den tread lesen sollen bevor ich selber einen aufmach  
will mir den auch holen der is einfach geil. bashguard und wohl die geilste lackierung.


----------



## crazy-spy (28. April 2003)

Sagt mal schnell paar günsitge Frames an, die man mit 68-80mm fahrn kann  Der Wheeler scheidet da irgendwie aus


----------



## [YoSHi] (28. April 2003)

hoi!
wieso new jack flash? das ist doch kein trialframe oder? also ich würde da lieber den neuesten zebdi (mk4?) nehmen! der hält wohl am besten von allen trialframes, und du hast auch ne lange garantie, glaube ich. außerdem ist planet-x der sponsor der trialkings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [YoSHi] _
> *hoi!
> wieso new jack flash? das ist doch kein trialframe oder? also ich würde da lieber den neuesten zebdi (mk4?) nehmen! der hält wohl am besten von allen trialframes, und du hast auch ne lange garantie, glaube ich. außerdem ist planet-x der sponsor der trialkings  *



Was kostet der denn und wo bekommt man den???

Habe im äussersten falle max. 500 für nen rahmen


----------



## crazy-spy (28. April 2003)

Der Rahmen ist genau das was ich will man *lechz*
Genau so hab ich mir mein neuen Frame vorgestellt 

GoiL!!!!!
500 sind verkraftbar, aber WO bekomm ich den?
Da stand was von Pirate, aber da habsch nix gefunden, ist das pirate-hamburg.de oder welches pirate ist gemeint? Danke!


----------



## [YoSHi] (28. April 2003)

http://www.bike2build.com/toonartikel.php?id=5732

der scheint ja net schlecht zu sein ...
aber auch schwer :>
dafür trialgeo und unzerstörbar wahrscheinlich:
"Really strong, trials oriented geometry that works with a long rigid or medium length (say 80mm) suspension forks. "


----------



## crazy-spy (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [YoSHi] _
> *http://www.bike2build.com/toonartikel.php?id=5732
> 
> der scheint ja net schlecht zu sein ...
> ...



Der ist hammer schwer 
Über 3 Kg


----------



## crazy-spy (28. April 2003)

Gibbet nix unter 500??? Was stabil ist.... so um 400 würd eher passen...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. April 2003)

Den Pitbull würd ich auch Gern Fahren, scheiss aufs Gewischt, der 1e Kilo! Nimmt man halt mal n Kilo ab, is eigentlich nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. April 2003)

Willst mein Blauen Devil? Hol ich mir dann den Pitbull   Wo bekomm ich den her????


----------



## crazy-spy (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Willst mein Blauen Devil? Hol ich mir dann den Pitbull   Wo bekomm ich den her???? *



Wie isn der so? Find den hammer goil, man sagte mir nur, der würd schnell brechen!??! War mit mit 600 nur zu teuer von anfang an....Stimmt da was?

Wie alt isn der und was hast damit gemacht (trial schon klar )
Was wollteste denn haben??? Pic???


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. April 2003)

Devil Standard Trial 26" Rahmen kosten nur 520!!! 
auch wenn es anders auf der HP steht......die wird nur 1 mal in 10 Jahren aktualisiert


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. April 2003)

Naja, net so schnell, erstmal will ich ja wissen ob man an nen Planet X Pitbull rankommt, sonst nütz es mir ja auch nix! Oder nen Pace  An dem Rahmen is nix, is ja erst 1 Monat alt, ist der Blaue im Bike Galarie Thread, der auf der letzten oder vorletzten Seite! Hat Geschlossenes Sitzrohr! Nun, woher Pitbull?


----------



## crazy-spy (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *Devil Standard Trial 26" Rahmen kosten nur 520!!!
> auch wenn es anders auf der HP steht......die wird nur 1 mal in 10 Jahren aktualisiert *



Und wie sind die Devils so? Stabil?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. April 2003)

ups.....die haben sogar ne ganz neue Seite  
dann sollten die 590 stimmen.....

Der Heiko hat mir mal gesagt, dass se auf 520 runter gehen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. April 2003)

ne, sind schon 590! Is schon Teuer der Haufen, aber hält scho


----------



## Schlingsi (28. April 2003)

des teil würde ich mir holen wenns koin norco geben würde!!!


----------



## Schlingsi (29. April 2003)

huch....


----------



## Reini (29. April 2003)

naja ich weiß net...
von der geo nit so schlecht aber dieses gusset oder was das is gfallt mir überhaupt nicht

und sagt jetzt nicht die optik zählt nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (29. April 2003)

der pace ist mehr oder weniger mein traum frame, aber der preis von ca 1000 euro hat mich doch bisher immer davon abgehalten, den zu holen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. April 2003)

Is auch mein Traum Rahmen, bei http://www.mob-bikes.de/ gibts den für V Brake für nur 830 oder so, die bekommen welche im Juni oder ende Mai! Ich wolts nur gesagt haben  Ich Spar schon


----------



## Schlingsi (29. April 2003)

das ding is der hammer!!! vor allem das geile profil des rahmens!  
sieht auch ziemlich unkaputtbar aus...   was wiegt der eigentlich?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. April 2003)

Ohh man ich will den, 1895g und die Trialskings haben keinen gekillt, und wenn die es nich packen!


----------



## biker ben (29. April 2003)

mano und ich weiss nicht was ich will...  
kann mich einfach ned entscheiden.
mal ne andere frage. ich fall oft auf die kettenstrebe wenn ich einen sidehop ned schaffe. die seite is schon voll verkratzt und der pulverlack schon abgesprungen an manchen stellen. passiert euch das auch öfters wenn ihr sidehop ned schafft?


----------



## ugly uwe (29. April 2003)

da wird kurz vorm "aufprall" der fuss gestezt


----------



## biker ben (29. April 2003)

das schaff ich nie.  
man grad hab ich mir beim seitlich runterhüpfen mein bein zwischen bank und rad eingeklemmt und bin voll mitn bein runtergerutscht, weil ich mitn vr in nem spalt der bank hing. 
aua  
aso und meine felgen quietschen total jetzt  durch das bitumen  war aber wohl ein bissl viel da meine felge recht schwarz is.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. April 2003)

Das mit dem quitschen iss völlig normal und ein weiteres Kontra gegn Bitumen!


----------



## mtb-trialer (29. April 2003)

wieso ist doch voll goil!   großes pro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (30. April 2003)

ich finds auch geil


----------



## alex_de_luxe (30. April 2003)

Wie wärs mit dem?

hab ich hier gefunden
http://www.echobike.de/


----------



## alex_de_luxe (30. April 2003)

Mist bild vergessen.....


----------



## alex_de_luxe (30. April 2003)

noch eins weil er so schön ist....


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. April 2003)

wurde glaub ich schon drüber gesprochen!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (30. April 2003)

Scheiss ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (30. April 2003)

wieso?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (30. April 2003)

Ne, is schon nich schlecht, bin halt nich so der Echo Fan, aber find es schon nicht mehr so ******** wie damals


----------



## biker ben (30. April 2003)

jeden tag überleg ichs mir anderes welches bike  nur?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (30. April 2003)

willst mein Devil im Juni?


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Mai 2003)

Hat jemand nen gut erhaltenen und "top-in-Schuss" Citytrailframe für mich, 300-max. 400 oder kann mir einer saygen wo man in der Preisklasse was haltbares bekommt ...!?!?! Danke! Ist dringend und sehr wichtig! DANKE!


----------



## Schlingsi (1. Mai 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm meine frames willste ja net!!!

schuld eigen!


----------

